# Nigerian dwarf lodging



## CRZYGoatLDY (Nov 14, 2016)

I have suddenly had a job offer across country. Moving from Wisconsin to W. Massachusetts NEXT WEEK! I'll be leaving Chicago on 11/25 and figure to drive 5 or more hours per day.
2 things:
Is there anyone out there who would host me and my 2 does overnight? I would like them to be able to stretch their legs. (They will have their health certificate and I expect any hosts to have disease-free herds.) Or, if there's a motel near by, just take my goats overnight and we'll be on our way in the morning.
Also, the lodging I thought I had when I get to Northampton, MA didn't work out. Does anyone know a goat lover in that area where i can lodge my does about a month - until I find a place to rent/buy?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, that is exciting! Good luck on your move. I hope you are able to find lodging.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

What are the goats travelling in? If you're renting a trailer, they could just stretch their legs & sleep in the trailer more comfortably if it was a big one. Just mentioning it since you haven't had any replies yet. I wonder if a horse boarding stable would let you rent a box stall for them while you look for permanent housing? Horse fencing might not keep them in but I think a horse box stall would be secure & fairly roomy. Well, good luck with your move! It sounds difficult, to say the least.


----------

